# (Risolto) Virtualbox comando non trovato

## darkfor.con

Salve, io ho provato più volte a installare VirtualBox ma sul terminale con il comando "VirtualBox" (come è scritto nella guida nel sito ufficiale) mi da il messaggio "commando non trovato". Ho provato a installarlo pure con VirtualBox-bin ma niente...  Ho attivato pure i moduli (vboxdrv, vboxnetadp, vboxnetflt e vboxpci), insomma ho seguita la guida e ho aggiunto pure nei gruppi dell'utente vboxusers ma continua a non trovarmi virtualbox. Mentre con il comando "emerge --ask --oneshot @module-rebuild" su virtualbox mi fallisce la compilazione. Come posso risolvere questo problema? GrazieLast edited by darkfor.con on Tue Sep 11, 2018 12:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per sapere quali file ha installato un pacchetto puoi usare equery

```
$ equery f app-emulation/virtualbox
```

Posta quindi il risultato di questo comando e anche del comando emerge -pvq app-emulation/virtualbox

----------

## darkfor.con

Grazie! i risultati sono:

```
/etc

/etc/conf.d

/etc/conf.d/vboxwebsrv

/etc/env.d

/etc/env.d/90virtualbox

/etc/init.d

/etc/init.d/vboxwebsrv

/etc/vbox

/etc/vbox/vbox.cfg

/lib

/lib/udev

/lib/udev/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh

/lib/udev/rules.d

/lib/udev/rules.d/10-virtualbox.rules

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/VBoxHeadless -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/bin/VBoxManage -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/bin/VBoxTunctl -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxTunctl

/usr/bin/VBoxVRDP -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/bin/VBoxVolInfo -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxVolInfo

/usr/bin/vboxheadless -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/bin/vboxmanage -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/bin/vboxwebsrv -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/tmpfiles.d

/usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/virtualbox-vboxusb.conf

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/virtualbox

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/DbgPlugInDiggers.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxAuth.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxAuthSimple.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDD.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDD2.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDD2R0.r0

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDD2RC.rc

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDDR0.r0

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDDRC.rc

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDDU.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDragAndDropSvc.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxEFI32.fd

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxEFI64.fd

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxExtPackHelperApp

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxGuestControlSvc.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxGuestPropSvc.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxHeadless

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxHeadless.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxHostChannel.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxManage

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxNetAdpCtl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxNetDHCP

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxNetDHCP.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxNetNAT

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxNetNAT.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxPython.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxPython2_7.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxPython3_5m.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxPython3_6m.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxREM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxRT.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxSVC

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxSharedClipboard.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxSharedFolders.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxTunctl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxVMM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxVMMPreload.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxVolInfo

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxXPCOM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxXPCOMC.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxXPCOMIPCD

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VMMR0.r0

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VMMRC.rc

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VRDPAuth.so -> VBoxAuth.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxC.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxDDU.so -> ../VBoxDDU.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxREM.so -> ../VBoxREM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxRT.so -> ../VBoxRT.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxSVCM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxVMM.so -> ../VBoxVMM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxXPCOM.so -> ../VBoxXPCOM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxXPCOMBase.xpt

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxXPCOMIPCC.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VirtualBox_XPCOM.xpt

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/libvboxjxpcom.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/VirtualBox.xidl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/auth

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/auth/VBoxAuthPAM.c

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/auth/VBoxAuthSimple.cpp

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/auth/include

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/auth/include/VBoxAuth.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/glue

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/glue/VBoxCAPIGlue.c

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/glue/VBoxCAPIGlue.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v2_2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v3_0.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v3_1.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v3_2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v4_0.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v4_1.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v4_2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v4_3.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v5_2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/samples

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/samples/Makefile

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/samples/tstCAPIGlue.c

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/glue

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/glue/java

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/glue/java/Makefile

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/glue/java/TestVBox.java

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/webservice

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/webservice/java

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/webservice/java/jax-ws

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/webservice/java/jax-ws/vboxjws-doc.jar

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/webservice/java/jax-ws/vboxjws-src.jar

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/webservice/java/jax-ws/vboxjws.jar

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/VirtualBox_XPCOM.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcIClientObserver.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcIDConnectService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcILockService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcIMessageObserver.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcIService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcITransactionObserver.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcITransactionService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIArray.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIAsyncInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIAsyncOutputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIAtom.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIAtomService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIBinaryInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIBinaryOutputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIByteArrayInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsICategoryManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIClassInfo.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsICollection.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIComponentLoader.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIComponentLoaderManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIComponentManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIComponentManagerObsolete.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIComponentRegistrar.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIConsoleListener.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIConsoleMessage.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIConsoleService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIDebug.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIDirectoryEnumerator.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIDirectoryService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIEnumerator.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIEnvironment.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIErrorService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIEventQueue.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIEventQueueService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIEventTarget.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIException.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIExceptionService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIFactory.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIFastLoadFileControl.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIFastLoadService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIFile.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIHashable.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIInputStreamTee.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIInterfaceInfo.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIInterfaceInfoManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIInterfaceRequestor.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsILineInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsILocalFile.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsILocalFileMac.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIMemory.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIModule.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIMultiplexInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsINativeComponentLoader.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIObjectInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIObjectOutputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIObserver.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIObserverService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIOutputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIPersistentProperties2.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIPipe.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIProcess.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIProgrammingLanguage.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIProperties.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIPropertyBag.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIProxyObjectManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIRecyclingAllocator.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIRunnable.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIScriptableInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISeekableStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISerializable.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIServiceManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISimpleEnumerator.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIStorageStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIStreamBufferAccess.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIStringEnumerator.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIStringStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISupports.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISupportsArray.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISupportsIterators.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISupportsPrimitives.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIThread.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsITimelineService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsITimer.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsITimerInternal.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsITimerManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsITraceRefcnt.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIVariant.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIWeakReference.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIXPTLoader.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsrootidl.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/VirtualBox_XPCOM.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcIClientObserver.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcIDConnectService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcILockService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcIMessageObserver.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcIService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcITransactionObserver.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcITransactionService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcCID.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcLockCID.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcMessageReader.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcMessageWriter.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcModule.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcModuleUtil.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcdclient.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIAsyncInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIAsyncOutputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIAtom.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIAtomService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIBinaryInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIBinaryOutputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIByteArrayInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsICategoryManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIClassInfo.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsICollection.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIComponentLoader.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIComponentLoaderManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIComponentManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIComponentManagerObsolete.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIComponentRegistrar.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIConsoleListener.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIConsoleMessage.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIConsoleService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIDebug.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIDirectoryEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIDirectoryService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIEnvironment.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIErrorService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIEventQueue.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIEventQueueService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIEventTarget.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIException.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIExceptionService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIFactory.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIFastLoadFileControl.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIFastLoadService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIFile.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIHashable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIInputStreamTee.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIInterfaceInfo.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIInterfaceInfoManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIInterfaceRequestor.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsILineInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsILocalFile.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsILocalFileMac.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIMemory.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIModule.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIMultiplexInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsINativeComponentLoader.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIObjectInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIObjectOutputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIObserver.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIObserverService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIOutputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIPersistentProperties2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIPipe.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIProcess.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIProgrammingLanguage.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIProperties.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIPropertyBag.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIProxyObjectManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIRecyclingAllocator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIRunnable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIScriptableInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISeekableStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISerializable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIServiceManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISimpleEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIStorageStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIStreamBufferAccess.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIStringEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIStringStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISupports.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISupportsArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISupportsIterators.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISupportsPrimitives.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIThread.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsITimelineService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsITimer.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsITimerInternal.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsITimerManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsITraceRefcnt.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIVariant.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIWeakReference.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIXPTLoader.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_darwin.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_darwin.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_freebsd.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_freebsd.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_iprt_atomic.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_linux.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_linux.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_macos.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_netbsd.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_netbsd.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_openbsd.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_openbsd.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_os2.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_os2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_os2_errors.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_pcos.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_pth.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_solaris.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_solaris32.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_solaris64.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_unix_errors.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_unixos.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/prosdep.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/nspr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/obsolete

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/obsolete/pralarm.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/obsolete/probslet.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/obsolete/protypes.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/obsolete/prsem.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plarena.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plarenas.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plbase64.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plerror.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plgetopt.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plhash.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plresolv.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plstr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/pratom.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prbit.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prclist.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prcmon.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prcountr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prcpucfg.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prcvar.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prdtoa.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prenv.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prerr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prerror.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prinet.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prinit.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prinrval.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prio.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/pripcsem.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/private

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/private/pprio.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/private/pprthred.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/private/prpriv.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prlink.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prlock.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prlog.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prlong.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prmem.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prmon.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prmwait.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prnetdb.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prolock.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prpdce.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prprf.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prproces.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prrng.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prrwlock.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prshm.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prshma.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prsystem.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prthread.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prtime.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prtpool.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prtrace.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prtypes.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prvrsion.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prwin16.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsrootidl.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsAString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsAlgorithm.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsCharTraits.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsDependentString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsDependentSubstring.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsEmbedString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsLiteralString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsObsoleteAString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsPrintfCString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsPromiseFlatString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsReadableUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsStringAPI.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsStringFwd.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsStringIterator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsSubstring.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsSubstringTuple.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTAString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTDependentString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTDependentSubstring.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTObsoleteAString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTPromiseFlatString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTSubstring.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTSubstringTuple.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsUTF8Utils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsXPIDLString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/string-template-def-char.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/string-template-def-unichar.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/string-template-undef.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAgg.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAppDirectoryServiceDefs.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsArrayEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAtomService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAutoBuffer.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAutoLock.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAutoPtr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsBaseHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCOMArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCOMPtr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCRT.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCategoryManagerUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCheapSets.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsClassHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCom.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsComponentManagerObsolete.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsComponentManagerUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCppSharedAllocator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDataHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDebug.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDebugImpl.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDeque.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDirectoryService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDirectoryServiceDefs.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDirectoryServiceUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDoubleHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsEnumeratorUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsError.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsEscape.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsEventQueueUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsFastLoadPtr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsFastLoadService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsFixedSizeAllocator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsGenericFactory.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsHashKeys.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsHashSets.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIAllocator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIByteBuffer.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsID.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIGenericFactory.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIID.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIInterfaceRequestorUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIServiceManagerObsolete.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIServiceManagerUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsISupportsBase.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsISupportsImpl.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsISupportsObsolete.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsISupportsUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIUnicharBuffer.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIUnicharInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIWeakReferenceUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsInt64.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsInterfaceHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsLinebreakConverter.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsLocalFile.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsLocalFileOS2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsLocalFileOSX.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsLocalFileUnix.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsMemory.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsModule.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsMultiplexInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsNativeCharsetUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsNativeComponentLoader.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsObserverService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsObsoleteModuleLoading.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsProcess.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsProxiedService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsProxyEvent.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsProxyRelease.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsQuickSort.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsRecyclingAllocator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsRefPtrHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsScriptableInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStaticAtom.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStaticComponent.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStaticNameTable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStorageStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStreamUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStringEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStringIO.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStringStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsSupportsArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsSupportsPrimitives.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsTHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsTextFormatter.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsTime.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsTraceRefcnt.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsTraceRefcntImpl.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsUnitConversion.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsValueArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsVariant.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsVoidArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsWeakPtr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsWeakReference.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsXPCOM.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsXPCOMCID.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsXPCOMGlue.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nscore.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/pldhash.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/plevent.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xcDll.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xpcom-config.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xpt_arena.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xpt_struct.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xpt_xdr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xptcall.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xptcstubsdecl.inc

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xptcstubsdef.inc

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xptinfo.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/java

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/java/vboxjxpcom.jar

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/lib

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/lib/VirtualBox_i.c

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/__init__.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/client

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/client/__init__.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/components.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/file.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/nsError.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/primitives.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/server

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/server/__init__.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/server/enumerator.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/server/factory.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/server/loader.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/server/module.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/server/policy.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/vboxxpcom.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/xpcom_consts.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/xpcom/xpt.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/samples

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/samples/Makefile

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/samples/tstVBoxAPIXPCOM.cpp

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/installer

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/installer/vboxapi

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/installer/vboxapi/VirtualBox_constants.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/installer/vboxapi/__init__.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/installer/vboxapisetup.py

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/vboxwebsrv

/usr/share

/usr/share/virtualbox

/usr/share/virtualbox/package.env
```

Last edited by darkfor.con on Mon Sep 10, 2018 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi usare wgetpaste perche' il risultato e' troppo lungo e il forum tronca il messaggio (manca il secondo comando)

----------

## darkfor.con

OK, scusate

```
https://paste.pound-python.org/show/J32RPi7YUatnVaI69Y1D/
```

----------

## sabayonino

Hai aggiunto il tuo utente al gruppo vboxusers ??

Virtualbox viene installato in /opt/bin/** che sono link che puntano a /opt/VirtualBox

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non hai postato il comando emerge -pvq app-emulation/virtualbox per vedere se la use flag qt5 (per abilitare la GUI) e' settata

----------

## darkfor.con

```
https://paste.pound-python.org/show/2IXw54BPaWAUppZMj213/
```

la Java è disattivato perché l'ho impostata manualmente la flag quando ho installato Virtualbox  e quindi è installata. Per quando riguarda /opt/Virtualbox... con l'installazione normale ( app-emulation/virtualbox) non mi crea nessuna cartella dentro opt, mentre con la bin (essendo che ho fatto varie prove) me la crea ma i file dentro se provo a eseguirli da terminali mi dice "accesso negato", ho fatto la prova pure con chmod ma poi "errore di segmentazione"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma e' installato con la use flag qt5?

----------

## darkfor.con

è attivo USE flag qt5 direttamente su make.conf

----------

## darkfor.con

Come ho già citato per il fatto di fallimento di compilazione con "emerge --ask --oneshot @module-rebuild", adesso pure con gli aggiornamenti per virtualbox-modules-5.2.14

```
https://paste.pound-python.org/show/N6g2irMHdBe8GzGiCwvW/
```

ho provato pure ad disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo ma anche con la nuova installazione mi da sempre errore, però quando ho installato VirtualBox mi ha installato questo pacchetto senza problemi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema che non trovavi il comando VirtualBox e' sicuramente perche' non lo avevi compilato con la use flag qt, mentre l'errore sui moduli e' perche' hai attivato la use flag pax_kernel (https://bugs.gentoo.org/394219).

Puoi postare per favore il comando

```
emerge -pv virtualbox virtualbox-modules
```

----------

## fturco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per sapere quali file ha installato un pacchetto puoi usare equery
> 
> ```
> $ equery f app-emulation/virtualbox
> ```
> ...

 

Per visualizzare soltanto i file eseguibili consiglio di utilizzare il seguente filtro:

```
equery f --filter=cmd app-emulation/virtualbox
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Per visualizzare soltanto i file eseguibili consiglio di utilizzare il seguente filtro:
> 
> ```
> equery f --filter=cmd app-emulation/virtualbox
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie mille, si impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo!!

----------

## darkfor.con

per VirtualBox-Modules ma pax_kernel e disattivato perché ho provato a installarlo senza pax_kernel, infatti prima era attivato e quindi l'ha installato senza problemi ma continua e non trovarmi VirtualBox

```
https://paste.pound-python.org/show/zEyABzMxHy2JXQ9fFK3D/
```

Per gli eseguibili

 *Quote:*   

> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/s3ulSmzOoVo23sUA204V/

 Last edited by darkfor.con on Tue Sep 11, 2018 9:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oscarandrea

ma solo io rimango sul classico  

```
which -a nomeprogramma 
```

  :Laughing: 

almeno l'eseguibile principale me lo trova ahah

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@darkfor.con: prima non avevo visto ma hai attivato la use flag headless quindi non ti installa la GUI indipendentemente se hai qt5 attivata o meno.

```
$ euse -i headless

global use flags (searching: headless)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: headless)

************************************************************

[-      ] headless

    app-emulation/virtualbox: Build without any graphic frontend

        [-  ] 5.1.36 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 5.1.38 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 5.2.14-r1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 5.2.16 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 5.2.18 [gentoo]

```

Disattivala e ricompila virtualbox

----------

## darkfor.con

 *Quote:*   

> @darkfor.con: prima non avevo visto ma hai attivato la use flag headless quindi non ti installa la GUI indipendentemente se hai qt5 attivata o meno.
> 
> ```
> $ euse -i headless
> 
> ...

 

Grazie fedeliallalinea! Hai avuto ragione, non me lo immaginavo perché era in lista dei flag su VirtualBox ma adesso è stato installato correttamente e funziona!

----------

